# Dog lovers needed!!



## donna-in-maadi (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi all, this is my first post but feel I need help in something close to my heart! 

I have a gorgeous small dog who is about to become very sad. You see, Mummy (i.e., Me!) has to go back to work soon and the poor thing will be all alone at home. She was a gift and I would never usually consider owning a pet when I work full-time, but when I saw her, I just had to keep her. 

I did have a girl who was supposedly coming to stay with her through the week while I was working, but it became apparent that she wasn't spending as much time with her as we had agreed and she wasn't taking her on walks, etc. So... I had to let her go.

But now, I'm due to go back to work after Eid and am looking for a dog-lover who would like to help out, Mon-Tues-Weds mornings. I'd prefer an expat (due to communication reasons), perhaps someone older who is retired and has some free time, or maybe a student. Of course it would be a paid position.

Can anyone recommend someone suitable? I live in Degla, Maadi.
Thanks lots
Donna x


----------



## donna-in-maadi (Sep 15, 2009)

I should say - just one hour per day will be enough. She just needs a short walk to break up the monotony of the apartment.

Thanks again!


----------



## LOLALOLITA (Jan 8, 2009)

HI DONNA.THE BEST WAY TO FIND SOMEONE IS TO PUT AN ADD ON,,AL WASEET''NEWSPAPER.I THINK U WILL FIND WHAT U LOOKING FOR.WELL,AT LIST U HAVE 1,ME I HAVE ....7!!!!(2 ADULTS AND 5 PUPPIES)AND...13 CATS,LOL!SO,U SEE,YOUR PROBLEM IS MINOR COMPARES WITH MINE,U ARE LOOKING FOR SOMEONE FOR A HOUR DAILY TO WALK HER,ME...FOR A PIECE OF LAND FOR THEM...SO,DON'T GIVE UP.BY THE WAY,I PUT AN ADD WITH 120 LE FOR 1 APEREANCE IN AL WASEET FOR A JOB AND IN FEW DAYS,ARROUND 200 PEOPLES CALLED...SO,GOOD LUCK AND TELL ME HOW IT GOES.WHAT IS HER NAME BY THE WAY?


----------



## donna-in-maadi (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Lolalolita, thanks fr your suggestion. I'll give it a try!

7 dogs and 13 cats?? Are you mad??  My little one gives me enough trouble as it is!! Her name's Cookie and she is so perfect! 

What about you? Will you keep all the puppies? How do you manage?


----------



## LOLALOLITA (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi donna!hi cookie!oh,well,what can i say?it is hard,but what can i do???i saved them,1 kitten from desert,2 kittens orphans from a closed building,1 kitten somebody throw him for dogs,another 3 kittens i found them in yard,all very small couldn't still eat...the dogs (3 but one diedi found them from puppies,peoples beat them up and dogs bite them,all blood,so....i didn't had a choice!i had to save them.is hard,becouse of this the owner of the flat don't want me here anymore,so i will move out.now i must find place for dogs.children want to steal them,sale them for shops,bit their mom,so 24 hours i ...lol...guard them....:dallways must someone be home,can't leave them alone....uhhh,24 hours job!i'm sure cookie she's a sweetheart,kiss her for me,will u?good luck with your searching,kiss u both!


----------



## reeree (Sep 16, 2009)

hi mrs donna i'm really so interested ..i love dogs so much & i wish to see your lovely dog ..i have a small one & i have cats too & i take good care of them ..waiting for your reply
thanks

it's my hot mail
sunflower200906


----------



## nyvifli (Sep 17, 2009)

just have a look,no idea
____________________


----------



## zeena2010 (Sep 17, 2009)

hello

i live near to you and need to be your dog sitter if u don't mind

is this ad still avaliable?

how can i contact you?
best regards


----------



## denisaki (Oct 24, 2008)

zeena2010 said:


> hello
> 
> i live near to you and need to be your dog sitter if u don't mind
> 
> ...


Hi Donna,
If you are still looking for someone I could help you out. I'm English, livi in Digla and have a dog of my own so a walk in the morning and a little time is no problem. I f you are interested just p.m.me and maybe we could arrange to meet up.


----------



## donna-in-maadi (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for your replies ladies.... sorry I was away in Sharm all last week with no internet access. 

I have (I think) solved my puppy problem but will be in touch if it all falls through! 

Thank you so much


----------



## hend.elhaddad (Nov 12, 2009)

donna-in-maadi said:


> Hi all, this is my first post but feel I need help in something close to my heart!
> 
> I have a gorgeous small dog who is about to become very sad. You see, Mummy (i.e., Me!) has to go back to work soon and the poor thing will be all alone at home. She was a gift and I would never usually consider owning a pet when I work full-time, but when I saw her, I just had to keep her.
> 
> ...


snip snip


----------



## denisaki (Oct 24, 2008)

*Dog lovers needed*



hend.elhaddad said:


> snip snip


Sorry Maiden,
I'm afraid I hadn't considered this advertising. Simply with the holidays coming up and many people, including myself, not wanting to leave their animals caged in kennels I thought it might be useful for forum members to learn of an alternative.
Sorry again, Denise


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Denise, 
I didn't edit your post that was no problem but I did edit a new members for various reasons.

Maiden


----------

